# Need help coding takedown of colostomy with a colocolostomy



## asasands (Jun 29, 2010)

How would you code takedown of colostomy with a colocolostomy?  Is there a code for a colocolostomy or is it a combo code with the takedown or do I just code for the takedown?

Thanks

Stacey


----------



## cmartin (Jul 7, 2010)

Check for a path report, but most likely they resected the colostomy and it's a 44625 - the colocolostomy is the anastomosis.


----------



## acbarnes (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree 44625


----------

